# xenon body kit



## Guest (Sep 16, 2002)

where can i buy this online i know it was posted here before but i cant find it. also how do you put a body kit on? can i do it myself?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

http://www.teamxenon.com/xenon.home.html 

Theres the link to the manufacturer. You can buy the kit by contacting them. 
Im not sure how the kits actually install, im guessing that they bolt on the same holds that the bumper bolted on, or bolt on to the bumper. You could probably do it yourself but most bodyshops will do it for cheap if you want a proffessional job.

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

ok that is not the same kit i see everyone on here with! the front peice looks like a rectangle with holes cut out. where is that smooth looking air dam that i thought was part of the kit? also where on the apc site can i find those bumper lenses. i looked everywhere with no luck


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

mranderson the clear turn signals for the b12 are from an 86-97 hardbody. if those are what ur looking for , u can pretty much go to just about any site that sells clear turn signals and get them for about 25 bucks, i lucked out and got them of 20 on ebay . but if u actually find the REAR bumper lights for the b12 , please let me know so i can get a set also . i hope this help!!!!!!!


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

mranderson-> we replaced our computer the other day so i dont have my bookmarks from the old one yet. Ill get those on this computer tomorrow or so, then ill give you the correct link address. 

AVERAGE-> what rear bumper lights are you talking about? 

-Nick


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

here is the xenon front end or as nismo calls it the nismo front end.

this is a 2 year old pic btw 


Nismo/Xenon 

here is teh kimnari front end which i must say i love love love



Kimnari Front end 

the kimnari front end is a better made product I own both of the front ends and the kimnari is much lighter in weight. it is also about 3" lower than the xenon/nismo one its very sturdy and not flexable flimsy. here is were you can get the nismo airdam 

http://nismoparts.safeshopper.com/474/cat474.htm?482

go to kimnari's sight to purchase the other.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i think the kaminari front looks better !!... can put two big hellas halo down there... and blind some BMW on your way !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2002)

Actually, I like the Xenon fx better than the kimnari.  But, thats just my opinion...


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

well if one of you guys wants to buy the xenon/nismo front end i would be more than happy to sell it to you seeing as Im sticking with the Kamanari


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

The Kaminari kit looks way tighter in the photo that you took! The ad for it doestn display it right.
How much do you want for the Nismo one? Its pretty cool looking and i could certainly go for a body kit!

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

where did you get that grill?


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

I made that grill with a dremel tool and some wire mesh from lows.


I will sell the front end for 35$ and whatever it cost to get shipped or if you want to come pick it up thats fine.

its still in great shape. the only thing that needs to be done is sand it down a little re primer it and get it ready for paint.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *mranderson-> we replaced our computer the other day so i dont have my bookmarks from the old one yet. Ill get those on this computer tomorrow or so, then ill give you the correct link address.
> 
> AVERAGE-> what rear bumper lights are you talking about?
> 
> -Nick *


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

*the bumper lights*

the bumper lights that are red on each side of the rear bumper. i was wondering if anyone had an idea of where to get them from or what car to get them off of.


----------

